# Back after Injury



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Im so excited... this year on my second time out EVER - i broke my wrist... i get the cast off in 3 days - meaning i can go back out! After i buy wrist guards of course :laugh:


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

I truly dislike wrist gaurds. The back seems to dig into my hand


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I've never used wrist guards. I just try to keep things together when I'm going down. So far so good. But glad to hear you are going to be back riding.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

maf05r6 said:


> I've never used wrist guards. I just try to keep things together when I'm going down. So far so good. But glad to hear you are going to be back riding.


Same here, but figured added protection would not hurt. I am good so far without them as well.

OP, what exactly happened while you were snowboarding that caused you to break your wrist?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

I was turning and I fell backwards and put my arms out to catch me... i had read 100 times not to put ur arms out when you fall - but u now what? when your learning and u fall your instincts kick and you are on your ass before you have time to remember to pull your arms in - at least thats what happened to me.


----------



## bunnyhillpro (Feb 8, 2010)

*Haha*

Yeah when you are going down no matter what you are thinking most likely going to put your arms out. I speak from experience. Broken radius and ulna (3 times) as of 1-21-10. But I still ride with my cast. My advice is wear guards because wearing a cast is way more uncomfortable than wearing guards. (you will fall eventually)


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

bunnyhillpro said:


> Yeah when you are going down no matter what you are thinking most likely going to put your arms out. I speak from experience. Broken radius and ulna (3 times) as of 1-21-10. But I still ride with my cast. My advice is wear guards because wearing a cast is way more uncomfortable than wearing guards. (you will fall eventually)


Thanks - that was my thought. I was gonna pick up guards this weekend as i get the cast off on thursday  I wont make it out probably till mid next week, but want to have them so i can just go. That and after 6 weeks with a broken radius my hubby wants me to get full armour so he doesn't have to work so hard around the house hahaha


----------



## bunnyhillpro (Feb 8, 2010)

No problem, and yeah I forced my dad to be my slave for like a week and then he made my make my own food haha. Only part I enjoyed about the whole thing.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, I remember having a conversation about this with one of my buddies.. lol better landing on your ass than on your wrists. Hope you get quickly back out there!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Well it's off - man does it hurt! good thing i wasn't planning on going out right away - i wouldn't be able to tie my boots!


----------



## The Jake (Jan 19, 2010)

*you should*

look into Level (brand name) snowboard gloves/mittens that have what's called a bioflex wrist support system built into the glove. I just bought a pair of snowboard mittens with the wrist guards built in, and while they're more expensive than regular gloves, they're worth every penny. 

if you're curious as to how the bioflex system works, check youtube for videos on Level gloves. very cool stuff.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

The Jake said:


> look into Level (brand name) snowboard gloves/mittens that have what's called a bioflex wrist support system built into the glove. I just bought a pair of snowboard mittens with the wrist guards built in, and while they're more expensive than regular gloves, they're worth every penny.
> 
> if you're curious as to how the bioflex system works, check youtube for videos on Level gloves. very cool stuff.


Cool Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

*Yyyyeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaa*

Ouch!!! I usually just fall on my ass or back (when I do fall) dont stick my arms out, actually Ill have to think about it today when I fall it'll happen maybe once or twice. hahahaha..Or more! Yea boi, But yea I havnt broke anything since starting bout 3 4 years ago, only a broken ankle fruit booting years ahgo and that shit suuuuucccckkkkkks. Free pain pills and people waiting hand and foot, still not worth it. Ride that winterstick hard! hope the wrist is all right!..Dont re-break it sorry to make you think about that. GO TEAM USA


----------

